# Stupid Question



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 15, 2011)

How do you make an interactive signature?
I want to make a signature in which you can click stuff.
How would you do it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 15, 2011)

Add a Link? Just hotlink your sig I believe.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 15, 2011)

How do you hotlink???


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 16, 2011)

Copy, paste, and edit the following:


```
[url="ENTER URL HERE"]ENTER LINK NAME HERE[/url]
```

Have fun with your signature


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

NVM I'm doing something different.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Geez! Here's the code for that:


```
[url="INSERT URL HERE"][img]INSERT IMAGE HERE[/img][/url]
```

Or if this isn't the one you've been looking for... ask someone else.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Geez! Here's the code for that:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Again, I'm doing something different.
It's a surprise.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like Narayan's sig?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 16, 2011)

You can embed a Flash file (.swf), as long as it doesn't autoplay/make annoying sounds.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2011)

You have to make it out of flash.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 16, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> You have to make it out of flash.


Darn it! That was the surprise!
But no sounds, thank you very much.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. So you're making a flash sig, eh?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh...that sounds annoying.  You should make a .gif instead.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought there was a way to make one of those sigs where it was an image, but clicking one part of the image takes you somewhere and clicking another part takes you to another place... But maybe I'm thinking of another forum..


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I thought there was a way to make one of those sigs where it was an image, but clicking one part of the image takes you somewhere and clicking another part takes you to another place... But maybe I'm thinking of another forum..


you might be thinking about something like my former siggy. 


























it's not one image, but cut up pieces.


----------

